#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Extended Reach Drilling (ERD)

## octavio_mdk

Hi everybody!

Im a petroleum student and rigth now Im working on my extended reach drilling thesis, i have already downloaded somo articles from spe.org, ive been looking some books about this topic, could you tell me where can i find it???

ill really apreciate your help!

P.D.- If someone wants the spe articles (about 45) letme known, ill be glad of sharing!! :Wink: 


*
PLEASE, THE RAPIDSHARE LINKS ARE EXPIRED, GO TO THE PAGE NUMBER 2 AND CLICK ON THE MEGAUPLOAD LINKS!!!
*See More: Extended Reach Drilling (ERD)

----------


## jeetxxp

Hi Octavio,

There is one good book on ERD& Complex well design

Title: " Drilling Design & Implementation for Extended Reach and Complex wells" by MG Mims, AN Krep & HA Williums"

The link is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If u are benefitted Pl let me know

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## octavio_mdk

> Hi Octavio,
> 
> There is one good book on ERD& Complex well design
> 
> Title: " Drilling Design & Implementation for Extended Reach and Complex wells" by MG Mims, AN Krep & HA Williums"
> 
> The link is
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




Thank you very much jeetxxp!!! it will help me a lot wit my thesis! :Big Grin:

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## salimi

> Hi everybody!
> 
> Im a petroleum student and rigth now Im working on my extended reach drilling thesis, i have already downloaded somo articles from spe.org, ive been looking some books about this topic, could you tell me where can i find it???
> 
> ill really apreciate your help!
> 
> P.D.- If someone wants the spe articles (about 45) letme known, ill be glad of sharing!!



hi
i want the spe articles about extended reach well drilling,if it is possible for you,please send the article to my email(salimi.vahid@gmail.com)
thanks

----------


## octavio_mdk

Hi Salimi!

Hi Salimi!

i uploaded the SPE ERD articles on rapidshare, you can download them in the following link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Let me know if they wey usefull for you. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## jeetxxp

Good Job Octavio

Thanks a lot

----------


## octavio_mdk

Hi!!!

I'm looking for this book, 

K&M Technology Group, Drilling Design and Implementation for Extended Reach and Complex Wells  3rd Edition, 2003.

I searched on google and i just found some pages, right now i have the second version (the link is above). 

i'll be apreciate your help!! :Wink:

----------


## rakkhan

Both of the links for ERD has been removed, pl. reupload it.
Thanks

----------


## nightwindow

JeetXXp, can you please reupload this book?

Thanks in Advance

----------


## jeetxxp

Ok Guys I will Try to Upload the Books soon.....as My company has blocked all the Sharing site....so....Pl give me some time.....when ever I gets a good conection I will Upload the book along with some otjher good titles soon...


Keep patience

Jeetxxp

----------


## octavio_mdk

Hi everybody!

I uploaded the book "Drilling Design & Implementation for Extended Reach and Complex wells" by MG Mims, AN Krep & HA Williums", this time in a easy-share server, unfortunately i dont have a premium account and i dont know when the file will be deleted, so please download it soon!!!

The original credit goes to Jeetxxp (We'll wait the others ERD books  :Big Grin: ) 

download the book with the following link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Mims - Drilling design and implementation for extended reach and complex wells.pdf

----------


## superintendente

Hi, i 'm petroleum engineering student  and i 'm looking information about extended reach drilling in order to make my thesis...if someone can help me please, i will thank you so much..



Mainly i'm looking the extended reach drilling history,,what was the first erw?? Etc...thanks for your time :dSee More: Extended Reach Drilling (ERD)

----------


## octavio_mdk

Superintendente, where are you from???

----------


## superintendente

hi octavio, i 'm from MEXICO, and you? i have seen your post and i know you are making your thesis about erd, aren't you? 

can you help me?

----------


## octavio_mdk

i sent you a private a message via Email

----------


## superintendente

octavio i sent you a message via email too... i hope to know from you soon!!

----------


## lulliri

thanks for the good ebook guys......

----------


## petrolerouni

hi superintendente yo soy de peru y estoy haciendo mi tesis acerca tambien de ERD extended reach drilling well. si tu deseas podemos compartir files o papers del tema y avanzar juntos. mi e mail es: petrolerouni@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## andylane

> Hi Salimi!
> 
> Hi Salimi!
> 
> i uploaded the SPE ERD articles on rapidshare, you can download them in the following link:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Dear Octavio, would You upload once more this paper, these links has been obsolete and can not be accessed. Please contact me at andylane69@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## octavio_mdk

i've been a litle bussy but in the next days im gonna upload all the ERD articles and books i have collected about this topic, unfortunnatly i still dont have a premium account so you have to download it before rapidshare cancel them.

Superintente and petrolerouni, all the files i gonna upload help me a lot with my thesis, i hope this information help you too.

See you soon!!!:P

----------


## octavio_mdk

Hi everybody!!

I reupload all the ERD articles and one ERD book, this time on a megaupload server, i hope they don't delete them soon, the link are:

ERD articles:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ERD book:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See you :Big Grin:

----------


## oileruis

Saludos,
Alguno de uds tienen un dise&#241;o de un pozo ERD.....

Greetings, 
Does anyone have a real design of a ERD well...regards

----------


## jovyan

HI Octavio,
Could you please tell me if sail angle or hold angle or tangent angle is the same.
THanks

----------


## BarsikXXX

Hi everybody!
Could u give me links for ERD books downloading?


Thanks!See More: Extended Reach Drilling (ERD)

----------


## sayancoool

HI,
M a petroleum engineering student and i have my major project in the final year on drill string design of erd wells. I have some of the spe papers but i dont have any book to refer to and neither do i have a case study... i will be thankful to u if u pls help me in this situation... I also tried to download the ebook from the link u provided but its not active anymore... dis is my mail id: sayancoool@gmail.com
Thank u in advance

----------


## Ashim Raj

Hi everybody,

can someone please upload this book again, please.....

----------


## octavio_mdk

> Hi everybody,
> 
> can someone please upload this book again, please.....



Please,

If you need some info, send me a PM with your mail address.

Regards

----------


## scipiond

Can you upload the book again? liks are dead

----------


## Ashim Raj

Hi Octavio,

Could you please send me the ERD book.
Email id: ashim.raj86@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## octavio_mdk

*Please!!  If you need some ERD info, send me a PM with your mail address*

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## adam_5055

anybody willing to share this handbook Drilling design and implementation for extended reach and complex wells. 

im really needs it to complete my thesis regarding on optimizing drilling performance in extended reach wells. thanks

----------


## merouane

please, if someone has the book, upload it again
thanks

----------


## anzoategui

tHANKS FOR MEGA NEW LINK BY POSTER

----------


## rcer

Octavio,

Nobody can send you a PM, because you are blocked from receiving PM's !!!!!

you are 



> *Please!!  If you need some ERD info, send me a PM with your mail address*

----------


## rcer

Octavio,



Nobody can send you a PM, because you are blocked from receiving PM's !!!!!

you are 



> *Please!!  If you need some ERD info, send me a PM with your mail address*



See More: Extended Reach Drilling (ERD)

----------


## anzoategui

Dear Octavio, nice to meet you here.
I am too late about your thread for ERD, would you please send me your books and topics to my email: yeqian.gwdc@cnpc.com.cn
and CC to : 448289242@qq.com

----------


## anzoategui

Id like share the book's link for downloading.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Wish it works longer than before.

----------


## merouane

Many thanks  "anzoategui" for sharing

----------


## khaledagwa

What is the password please?

----------


## rcer

GeraldKl!!

This is a *DRILLING & WORKOVER FORUM* forum! stop polluting the forums with non relevant topics!

----------


## rcer

GeraldKl!!

This is a *DRILLING & WORKOVER FORUM* forum! stop polluting the forums with non relevant topics!

----------


## soman703

Whats the Password to the arcived file,please?
Its asks for a password when opening zip file.

----------


## samirgoran

Hello Octavio,

Can you share with me some files in regards to ERD wells, I need for my Ph.D study.

Best regards
Sam

----------


## samirgoran

Many thanks "anzoategui" for sharing the files

----------


## Romanisagoodguy

what is the password please?

----------

